# JD 116 cant keep running



## dangerfox (Oct 27, 2010)

I have recently acquired a John Deere 116. I has a Briggs and Stratton model numbetr 402707. I can get er to run but not well. She runs on full choke almost every start. I close the choke and she cuts out. Can some one tell me which jets are which on the carb. I can provide pictures if necessary. I just cant seem to get the ratio right. Basically everything is working i just need advice on tuning.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dangerfox! Are you certain you don't have an intake leak?


----------

